# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Seamen of Ocean going Vesels >  Continuously enhancing the skill base of crew on board - Presentation by INTERTANKO

## Petros

Source: INTERTANKO

----------


## Morgan

very nice Petro

----------


## Petros

I have heard the opposition from seamen that ships cannot become training centers...for obvious reasons.

----------

